# Horse transport in Lancashire.



## xxcharlottexx (8 July 2015)

Hi. Booked a holiday in September with my friend to take our horses to delamere forest.  Any recommendations for transporters please. Needs to be a 7.5tonne as we have bigger horses. 
Preston horse transport only have 3.5's. 
I've emailed boothroyden and Hawkshaw already. 
Going from tockholes,  Darwen then coming back 2 days later. 
Thanks


----------



## quirky (9 July 2015)

Jane Ingham, based at Longton Riding Centre has a 7.5t.
H4H horsebox hire, based in Euxton, do self drive and have 7.5t.


----------



## xxcharlottexx (9 July 2015)

Thanks,  il get in touch with Jane.

Unfortunately neither me or my friend can drive a 7.5 tonne on our license.


----------



## Annie B. (12 July 2015)

GB horse transport is based in Darwen, so close for you. Just wondered if they could take your horses and you and your friend follow in a car with all your stuff or ring Barlows trailers and see if they can recommend anyone.


----------



## BlackRider (13 July 2015)

Preston Horse transport are really good, and quite reasonably priced too.


----------



## K4STR (28 September 2015)

Hi, Just wondered if you found anything and what kind of prices? 

I have a new horses to pick up on Thursday. My friend may be able to pick us up but need a plan b incase she cant get the day off! 

Horse is 16.2 so unsure what size id need? 

Thanks


----------

